# Will Hopper support 2 OTA USB Modules?



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

My Hopper has 2 USB ports. Can I plug a USB OTA module into each port so I can watch different OTA channels on 2 tv's?


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

No. But Dish has released a new dual tuner OTA module. Its available at Dishdepot.com. The SW to activate the second tuner is expected to be released in May.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

it's OEM - Hauppage tuner


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I just got one of the new dual tuners, $52 on EPray. Works like a charm. The RF front-end seems to be quite sensitive, picks up as many channels as the tuner in my pricey TV. I thought we were supposed to get guide data? I get none.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

At minimum you should get data for the channels DISH carries (also mapped to the -01 channels received OTA).
If you have just connected the module it may take some time for the guide to populate.


----------



## wje (Mar 8, 2006)

I'm now getting guide data, nice. Again, I've found the dongle to work well. But, can't say as much for the Hopper software itself. Asking it to do an OTA scan works the first time. Do it again and random things start failing. Examples, just sits claiming it's scanning but never does, or when you exit, you get a little image in the corner like when you're in the guide that you can't get rid of without a reboot, or going back into the OTA menu and having it show every channel as unlocked and no signal, even though you can watch them just fine. Annoying but not fatal.


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

thomasjk said:


> No. But Dish has released a new dual tuner OTA module. Its available at Dishdepot.com. The SW to activate the second tuner is expected to be released in May.


Has Dish released the SW to activate the dual ota tuner yet?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

soon


----------



## DishTim (Feb 6, 2006)

P Smith said:


> soon


Any word yet regarding software update enabling dual ota turner?


----------



## RBA (Apr 14, 2013)

last week I believe it was released.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

I am researching Dish and have a question about using the dual tuner dongle. If I have this does it mean I can only watch or record two OTA channels at the same time? If so this will not work for me being I sometimes record 3 or 4 OTA channels on Directv. This would be with the Hopper 3 receiver.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

With 16 Satellite tuners - this really shouldn't be a problem. However, I doubt that you can put 2 OTA dongles on one Hopper3.


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

One OTA tuner dongle per Hopper is the limit.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

thomasjk said:


> One OTA tuner dongle per Hopper is the limit.


where is the source ?!


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

How many OTA channels can a single DTV receiver receive at once? I though the AM21 OTA adapter only has two tuners. Is there a newer one with more?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

NYDutch said:


> How many OTA channels can a single DTV receiver receive at once? I though the AM21 OTA adapter only has two tuners. Is there a newer one with more?


With the AM21 connected to the HR24 I can only record two shows at a time. This is controlled more by the HR24 than the AM21, being it has only two tuners. The AM21 is not supported by Directv any more and once this one dies I cannot get another one. Directv has a new LCC (local channel connector) going through the test markets now. It is also limited to two tuners.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

reubenray said:


> With the AM21 connected to the HR24 I can only record two shows at a time. This is controlled more by the HR24 than the AM21, being it has only two tuners. The AM21 is not supported by Directv any more and once this one dies I cannot get another one. Directv has a new LCC (local channel connector) going through the test markets now. It is also limited to two tuners.


Ok, so how are you recording 3 or 4 OTA channels at the same time with DTV?


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

NYDutch said:


> Ok, so how are you recording 3 or 4 OTA channels at the same time with DTV?


 The 3 or 4 shows at a time was with the Directv HR44 provided locals not via the OTA. I am checking to see what my options would be if I switched to the OTA dongle and cancel the Directv locals.

Here is another question. If I get the OTA dongle do I have to cancel the Dish provided locals? I would pair the dongle with the HR24 to receive and record the locals while on trips instead of moving my locals. This is how I use the AM21 and HR24 now.


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

You can have both the sat locals and the OTA adapter at the same time as many of us do. With the H3's 16 tuners plus the OTA adapter's two tuners you could record up to 18 channels of local programming at the same time if you wanted to. Depending on where we are at the time and for how long, I sometimes leave the sat locals set to our previous location when we're still within the spot beam, and then use the OTA stations for local news, etc.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

NYDutch said:


> You can have both the sat locals and the OTA adapter at the same time as many of us do. With the H3's 16 tuners plus the OTA adapter's two tuners you could record up to 18 channels of local programming at the same time if you wanted to. Depending on where we are at the time and for how long, I sometimes leave the sat locals set to our previous location when we're still within the spot beam, and then use the OTA stations for local news, etc.


This would be exactly what I want. On most of our trips I leave the HR44 at home and take the HR24 with us. But on trips longer than month I may take them both with us. I would want the option to do this with Dish also. This is why I am leaning more toward a tripod setup instead of a portable automatic antenna. I have the option also of converting my Directv Trav'ler to Dish. I am trying to cover all bases.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

My plan now is to take the Hopper 3 and Joey with us on trips. I would get the OTA adapter to use on overnight stops to keep from changing the locals so much. I will change out my tripod first and then eventually change out the Trav'ler.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

keep us posted


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

will DTV let you cancel the locals last i knew dish was the only provider that would let one cancel the locals


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tivofan2018 said:


> will DTV let you cancel the locals last i knew dish was the only provider that would let one cancel the locals


irrelevant question for dish forum/thread


----------



## tivofan2018 (Oct 19, 2018)

P Smith said:


> irrelevant question for dish forum/thread


we know my bad!!! though i could have swore that the OP said something about going with directv and cutting the locals with them. though dtv won't let you cancel the locals dish is the only ones that will let you cancel the locals!!!


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

OK, we know now, thanks. Done.


----------

